# Best place to get DIY mixes from



## gatecrasherza1 (3/10/15)

Hi Guys, I an in Pretoria this morning and was wondering if there is a shop in the area where I can get some DIY kits and goodies.

Any suggestions would be appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi Guys, I an in Pretoria this morning and was wondering if there is a shop in the area where I can get some DIY kits and goodies.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


www.skybluevaping.co.za


----------



## Eequinox (3/10/15)

GerharddP said:


> www.skybluevaping.co.za


just give them a call to find out if you cam collect just in case they are out and about


----------



## ChadB (3/10/15)

Have a look at SkyBlue Vaping (Pretoria), Valley Vapour (Cape Town) and Vapour Mountain (CPT). 
They all have shipping available.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/15)

As above. Valleyvapour is my go-to suppljer though. Widest range and awesome service.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## whatalotigot (3/10/15)

Iv had the best service from www.skybluevaping.co.za 

And right around the corner to you.


----------



## Puff Daddy (3/11/15)

Reddit has an active DIY E-juice community that shares recipes and has competitions to see who makes the best E-juice


----------



## Eequinox (3/11/15)

ChadB said:


> Have a look at SkyBlue Vaping (Pretoria), Valley Vapour (Cape Town) and Vapour Mountain (CPT).
> They all have shipping available.


Valley Vapor have a cool range but find the 10ml concentrates on the pricey side i'm not advanced enough on the diy side to make bulk concentrates worth my while


----------



## Paulie (3/11/15)

When it comes to service and flavour selection buy from valley vapour they the best!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

